# How did everyones season go?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

great! shot my biggest buck to date (not a huge one) and a nice doe!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Bowmaddness said:


> It has been awhile since I have been on,was just wondering how everyones season went?


Well mines still going...... Still got over a month left. I shot my first deer a nice 6 pointer in october. I saw 6 mature does in an osage thicket 30 yards from my stand last tuesday.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> great! shot my biggest buck to date (not a huge one) and a nice doe!


What part of il do u hunt?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

northern


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

My season didn't go to well seen 2 spikes 10 yards from me in archery season and 2 doe in rifle season. Still trying to decide if I should go out on the late season or now.


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Great season. Wish I had more sightings on my home turf though. WAY too many acorns this year.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My season didn't go well but I still have til the end of January to hunt.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's been going alright I guess. I haven't got a buck yet but I shot a doe. Iv'e actually only seen 1 shooter buck all season! And he was 20 yards away but I never had a shot! He was a bigg'n too!!
I still have till the end of this month to put one down. Ill be headin out ina bit to try to get one.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Going just horrible.... Ain't seen a deer in almost a month!


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Shot my first buck a 4pt and a huge doe for bow season and a smaller Dow during rife archery here goes until January so I'm gonna try to get one with my alphamax if I get a chance


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> great! shot my biggest buck to date (not a huge one) and a nice doe!


I've heard you say this time and time again! And I've yet to see pics! You dang yank is holding out on us!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> I've heard you say this time and time again! And I've yet to see pics! You dang yank is holding out on us!


Yeah Ben!!!!! I might have maybe mighta maybe seen pics but I don't know for sure!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Blake... its my profile picture on facebook.. hahaha ill put up some pictures anyways though!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

mines gone terrible, only arrowed one doe, nothing else, as far as deer hunting goes, but my seasons is not over yet, I still have a couple more months.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is the worst season yet,havent goten anything


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Blake... its my profile picture on facebook.. hahaha ill put up some pictures anyways though!


Yea I don't get on there very much..... But good job!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought you were on there all the time haha. thanks Blake!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Na I stay logged in but that's bout it


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't get out to much, but I did get one with a gun. The first couple months were really slow with no sightings, but in the last month, it's picked up quite a bit.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Blake... its my profile picture on facebook.. hahaha ill put up some pictures anyways though!


Oh yeah I saw that 1.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have yet to get a deer this season. Gonna try to hunt a lot over Christmas break. I got just over a month left.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine went great, shot my second elk with a rifle youth tag at 350 yards and then shot a forky blacktail with my Assassin at 30. Both dropped in their tracks


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my biggest buck yet, and a few does but I dont have pictures of them.








And ive shot a few ducks in the early season but now I cant find them on land that I can hunt. I live on the biggest lake in the area, guess I just need to get out and find them.


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Sucked! Here in Nebraska we got hit hard with ehd this year,not to mention the drought and blu tounge...my 1st 10 outs i didnt even see a deer in a spot that ive seen no less than 20+ a day for years prior..i found several nice bucks dead in the river which almost made me cry..and to top it off today is our first snow yet when we usually have snow in october..rifle hunters hit my area hard and gave new meaning to the phrase orange army..allthough was a crappy year for huntn,i still got out there and back home safe every night and got to enjoy the company of mother nature at her finest,so all wasnt a total loss..thinkn next season gonna be just as rough..


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

bowtechman88 said:


> Mine went great, shot my second elk with a rifle youth tag at 350 yards and then shot a forky blacktail with my Assassin at 30. Both dropped in their tracks


Thats a nice sized blacktail!!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I got my biggest buck yet, and a few does but I dont have pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck man!!!!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Thats a nice sized blacktail!!!


He was the first legal buck I had a shot opportunity, saw a couple 20+ inch bombers that took off too quick


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

stupid muzzleloader was off (didnt know at the time) so ended up shootn adoe in the foot and dad blew her neck out with his 380. So not the best year


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I had an AWESOME year!!! So did almost everyone in our little hunting "group" you could cal it. Smallest buck taken this year was mine at 149 hehe and largest non typ was 184 and typ was 181 both all gross scores. One was a 158 4x4 with one little sticker.

Heres my buck, which is also my first ever bow kill and biggest buck to date


----------



## bowhunter024 (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my biggest buck yet, an 11 pointer  and one big doe, tagged out and didnt even use any of my own guns lol now just tryin to go after'em with my mathews Mission Craze i got for christmas


----------



## bowhunter024 (Jan 14, 2013)

Shot'em with a black powder muzzaloader


----------



## bowhunter024 (Jan 14, 2013)

nice buck!


----------



## mathewsulmx (Apr 3, 2010)

shot this 9 pointer early season, 6 inch bases and g2 was 12 in. on the one side scored 154.. other one is my first buck ever shot 6 years ago.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Twas gooooooood.


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shot 15 this year.... 2 of them was 8 points. shot 6 with my bow. The biggest 8 point i got with the bow. Cant upload pics right now cause i didnt save them to computer


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Gooooooood lord!!!! 15!!!!! I hardly seen that many all season!!!!!




I killed one doe and 3 hogs...... Big hog-193, smaller hog-136, smallest hog-35......


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I hardly saw anything, but on the plus side there's a bunch of nice looking deer in here!


----------

